# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos in Ventilation Register?

## Justinb

Hello,
could anyone help identify any of these layers inside my ventilation register.
Specifically concerned about that white bit between the metal and wood...
the top edge does seem to fray a bit like asbestos, and can be picked at..
I can only see the very edge though...Couldn't find any dyi tests... 
I remember my dad finding these large long bags of asbestos somewhere
with old fashioned styled packaging....he placed them outside side by side 
and called to have it picked up....also,,,frigen all my neighbours have cancer..
and the test place is on my street...

----------


## cyclic

This is an Australian site, but in all honesty, no one could tell from a pic, so get it tested.

----------

